# Smokers I have been slapping together



## ahumadora (Sep 10, 2018)

Thought y'all might want to see what I have been up to  building Smokers in the far South.


----------



## motocrash (Sep 10, 2018)

I thought maybe the _Bandidos Rurales _got your azz_.:eek:_
Good looking smoker.I see this is a "little one".


----------



## ahumadora (Sep 10, 2018)

motocrash said:


> I thought maybe the _Bandidos Rurales _got your azz_.:eek:_
> Good looking smoker.I see this is a "little one".


Nope, just busy with 3 kids and work.  Not much time for forums now days.


----------



## motocrash (Sep 10, 2018)

Good to hear.Looks like biz is doing well-2 smokers in first pic.


----------



## ahumadora (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## woodsman5150 (Sep 11, 2018)

some good slaps


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2018)

Nice looking rigs!
Al


----------



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2018)

Morning....  Nice to see your work again....  I really like the "flat top" on the FB.. and the plenum is AWESOME !!  Lay down stacks is really cool...


----------



## ahumadora (Sep 11, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Morning....  Nice to see your work again....  I really like the "flat top" on the FB.. and the plenum is AWESOME !!  Lay down stacks is really cool...


Yep the hotplate works great and also serves to gain enough ground clearance under the firebox.  lay down stack make easy storage in low garages etc.


----------

